

Building a gimbal in Rust - steveklabnik
http://www.hydrocodedesign.com/2014/08/05/building-a-gimbal-in-rust-introduction/

======
daveloyall
Hm, could the controllers from Segues be used for this?

Don't they keep an object oriented in a manner similar to what is described,
right down to the slight lag or smoothing?

Granted, the Segue controller does this in one degree.

I wonder if what I picture happening when you put one Segue controlled motor
on each axis of the gimbal is actually what would happen.

I think you could even leave them with default sense of "up".

------
daveloyall
...The Terminator's eyeballs.

